# Anti-Virus?



## Deja-vue (Mar 24, 2013)

Best free Antivirus Software: Avast
Best paid Antivirus Software: Eset NOD32

You pick.


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

Both Norton and McAfee embed things on your computer and try to take over certain aspects of it. Just try to uninstall either. They never completely uninstall. You have to go through your computer and pick out all the little bits a pieces they leave behind. ++ on 
Avast. Couple that with Malwarebytes and it is good protection. I found out, however, Malwarebytes really is a hog .


----------



## SPS-1 (Oct 21, 2008)

Kaspersky.

Nobody knows more about malware than the Russians.


----------



## carmusic (Oct 11, 2011)

Avast is very invasive now, lots of ads...


----------



## ktownskier (Aug 22, 2018)

When I get a new computer. The first thing I do is delete, delete, delete. I go to install/remove programs and remove as much bloatware as I possibly can. Same for tablets and smart phones. 

I know that it keeps the price down, allegedly, but still, REALLY? I don't need candy strippers 3 installed on my lap top. 

Um, I mean candy stripers. Candy Strippers was something else. III was ok, 1 and 2 were better....

I know if I want to keep things clean and tidy and with as little stuff as possible, I should build my own. But, can I build a laptop? Or should I find a laptop and just wipe it and do a fresh install?

And, I am running windows defender for now. With all of it's stuff turned on. 

Trying to get rid of Norton and all of his glory before I add something else.


----------



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

We leave our computer management up to our son-in-law who is a network manager. He used to have it on Eset but moved us over the Bitdefender. No real comment on which is better but everything runs fine and no indication Vlad or Xi have found us - yet.


----------



## CaptTom (Dec 31, 2017)

I just un-installed AVG (free version.) It was really starting to impact performance. And I was getting tired of all the pop-ups trying to trick me into installing some paid "feature" I didn't want anyway.

It dawned on me that I've only ever once had a virus, and that was many, many years ago on a server open to the internet. Even then, I discovered and cleaned it before it had been reported in the press or recognized by the anti-virus software.

I stay updated, don't click any e-mail links, and generally don't do anything stupid to bring a virus in. Sure, there are zero-day vulnerabilities out there in the wild, but I've never run into one. I'm wondering if it's worth the system resources to even run one of these programs. All I need is a scanner I could use to manually check questionable files, and which didn't auto-run and constantly intercept everything I do.


----------



## diyorpay (Sep 21, 2010)

Pls read this:
https://www.grc.com/sn/sn-744.pdf
Discussion about this topic between Leo LaPorte & Steve Gibson
Page 12 thru page 16, Security Now podcast script from Dec 10 2019


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

I was listening to Leo LaPorte's radio show just this last Sunday and a caller asked the same question and Leo said if you have Windows 10 then no anti-virus is needed.

Win 10 has the best of the best built in and updates it on it's own as needed.

Win 10 is all you need for an anti-virus LaPort said.


----------



## ktownskier (Aug 22, 2018)

diyorpay said:


> Pls read this:
> https://www.grc.com/sn/sn-744.pdf
> Discussion about this topic between Leo LaPorte & Steve Gibson
> Page 12 thru page 16, Security Now podcast script from Dec 10 2019


I believe someone said something about clicking on a link from someone that you didn't know or that was unsolicited....

Just sayin....

I am trying Kaspersky Security Connection free for a month. After just a few hours, I can pretty much tell that I will not be buying it. 

The free version may be an option. If there is one. Or the least paid version that will cover my PC's/Laptops. 

Do I need A/V on my Android Tablets and Phones and Chromebooks? 

Or have I drunk too much kool aid like in the early days of Apple Juice when people said that Mac never got viruses?


----------



## sestivers (Aug 10, 2007)

I agree that it might not be needed any more. This is anecdotal, but am using Win10 and have never had a virus despite daily use of streaming websites that many associate with being susceptible to viruses. However I do not download pirated media, don't mine for bitcoin, don't allow pop-up windows, and don't open e-mail links from untrusted originator. I suspect those are the more likely ways of getting viruses and malware these days.


----------



## CaptTom (Dec 31, 2017)

sestivers said:


> ...despite daily use of streaming websites that many associate with being susceptible to viruses...


Do you _really_ want us to speculate what types of sites those may be? :wink2:


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

Anything wrong with using Defender or whatever comes with Windoze?


----------



## carmusic (Oct 11, 2011)

kwikfishron said:


> I was listening to Leo LaPorte's radio show just this last Sunday and a caller asked the same question and Leo said if you have Windows 10 then no anti-virus is needed.
> 
> Win 10 has the best of the best built in and updates it on it's own as needed.
> 
> Win 10 is all you need for an anti-virus LaPort said.


Maybe the win10 defender is good but it is really slowing the pc (worse if you have a standard hdd) as it scans any file when you try to starts any program, i remember when i had an old hdd, it was taking 1 min for some program to start with defender and about 10 sec if disabled


----------



## surferdude2 (Nov 21, 2019)

I gave up on those resource hogging AV's about 8 years ago. I rely on daily drive image backups, incrementals only take 9 mins. at boot up while I'm having my morning coffee. My computer runs like a striped butted ape.

Like it usually works out, if you're ready for trouble, it likely won't show up. I have a batch file that I let Windows Task Manager run at months end to archive the last months images and start a new series for the current month. Never have less than 30 and can have as many as 60, depending on the time of month. I keep them on a separate drive, space is so cheap I don't worry about what it takes.

I use EASEUS, free version, which is, in my opinion, the best free disk imaging software you will find. Believe me, I've tried about all of the paid and free version of imaging softwares.

I have other protection too, like Spartan Clipboard (Highly recommended stacking clipboard) that lets me easily encrypt anything I choose to and still have easy access to it. Spartan is the single best investment in software that I have ever made... I can't imagine operating without it. I started with the free version but paid for the full one when it became apparent that the guy deserved the money!

I'm a pretty careful and savvy operator so I don't worry about virus, malware and ransomware. I run Malwarebytes occasionally and it never finds anything, not even any PUPS. YMMV

SD2


----------



## ktownskier (Aug 22, 2018)

I think the main thing that I have learned, well, reinforced, here. 

1) Don't open things you don't know who they are from. 
2) Don't open things that you didn't ask for. 
3) NEVER click on anything in an email link. 
4) If you do click on a link, hover to verify the link's address. 
5) NEVER, EVER do any e-commerce at a sight that doesn't have an HTTPS:// or show the little lock link
6) Unless it is from a Algerian Prince, never send them money to pay for them to send you money.


----------



## surferdude2 (Nov 21, 2019)

And when you Google for some software, do not click one any Google suggestion that is offering a "crack" for that program. It will invariably contain some malware that will make you sorry for trying to cheat.

And don't think you're going to get that money from Nigeria, I've already got that scheduled to be deposited to my bank account any day now. I gave them access... they said it would help them speed thing along. :wink2:

ps. re your (5) It's surprising how many people never check the browser for the security lock... it could prevent a lot of losses.

SD2


----------



## surferdude2 (Nov 21, 2019)

Never keep an e-mail address book on any net based mail service. They're so easy to crack and that allows the hacker to spoof your identity and take advantage of your friends. Use a local mail client instead for the security it provides.

And on Facebook, don't use your own face or other family members face/faces picture for your profile picture. Don't make anything on your site public, share only with friends. Hackers can copy your profile picture and spoof your ID to look just like you. That can embarrass you at the minimum and get you busted at worse.

SD2


----------



## carpdad (Oct 11, 2010)

My desktop is still core2duo and just 4gb rams. Windows10 defender and paid malwarebytes. I used to use 123movies, pirated, with malwarebytes, and although annoying, could watch the movies, although I think no more. Just about every free movie sites are now closed since the big names got in the game.
Browser is firefox with adblockplus. I haven't had to do the hard turn off with the switch since malwarebytes. Firefox disables Flash and can't seem to use Flash with firefox. I need Flash now and then for banking and use chrome for it. After banking, ccleaner to wipe any history. If downloading any financial info, again ccleaner after saving the into in external storage. My computer never stores much of financial or personal info.


----------



## SPS-1 (Oct 21, 2008)

SPS-1 said:


> Kaspersky. Nobody knows more about malware than the Russians.


It passed this guy's tests.


----------



## CaptTom (Dec 31, 2017)

surferdude2 said:


> Never keep an e-mail address book on any net based mail service.


What about cell phones? All my contacts are there, not only phone numbers but now they can contain e-mail and even physical addresses.

All of it being continually sent to Google's or Apple's servers. It gives me the shivers to even think about the pool of information we're giving these entities, and the power of knowing all those connections between individuals.


----------



## surferdude2 (Nov 21, 2019)

CaptTom said:


> What about cell phones? All my contacts are there, not only phone numbers but now they can contain e-mail and even physical addresses.
> 
> All of it being continually sent to Google's or Apple's servers. It gives me the shivers to even think about the pool of information we're giving these entities, and the power of knowing all those connections between individuals.


Using a cell phone is like having one of the old time party lines... except now there are more possible listener-inners than ever!

I daresay, there's a back door to all those devices.


----------



## tribe_fan (May 18, 2006)

My experience has been that the Windows supplied is good enough for people that exercise caution. (Don't click on any link that you are not 100% sure of). 

I have had people with McAfee and Norton get infected - and it was self induced - always clicking on anything free. 



That being said - one of the worst I had was on my corporate laptop - using McAfee - for an innocent looking news link on Facebook. 



If you are going to buy something - my vote is Kasperski, then Norton. McAfee seems to be most intrusive.


----------



## jaykim (Dec 3, 2019)

For anti-virus, I would approach differently.

These days, most people have more than one PC or a laptop. Since the virus comes thru the email or visiting web sites, for those purpose, I would use Linux, esp Ubuntu 18.04 LTS. 

If you use Windows applications, use them on a desginated Windows, and do not do email or web browsing on that PC. And install the Ubutnu on a spare or old machine and do all the emailing and web browsing there. The Ubuntu is like Windows and fairly easy to use. Then you will have almost zero chance of virus problems. There is no need to have anti-virus software. I have been using this methods over 2 decades and no problems. In writing this reply, I am using Ubuntu 18.04.


----------



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

These days I use a combination of Windows Defender and MalwareBytes premium. Both seem to do the job without messing with my devices like Norton and McAfee. I also use EaseUS free imaging software to back up all my computers. I have myself on a 2 month schedule to save the current images just in case.

The best advice, though, is don't be a phish and take the bait... that WILL come.


----------



## SPS-1 (Oct 21, 2008)

I back up my system image every couple of months. But I guess I don't trust the system restore to work, when I need it most. So every week, I backup all my working files to a second computer and then shut it down.


----------



## SPS-1 (Oct 21, 2008)

raylo32 said:


> The best advice, though, is don't be a phish and take the bait... that WILL come.


You don't have to be a total sucker to get hit. One time I was on the web and must have hit the wrong link. I see the Java coffee cup coming up in the center of my screen. Just as I started thinking "that's strange, I thought for sure I had Java disabled, because its a security risk...." Wham !!!! "YOUR COMPUTER HAS BEEN LOCKED..." I guess they first enabled Java, and then ran a script. Fortunately, it was one of the early lock hacks and my guy was able to unlock it. Then I un-installed Java, and got a new anti-virus.


----------



## Calson (Jan 23, 2019)

Comodo is excellent and it is free. Good first line of protection but with Windows OS it is a good idea to also use a registry cleaner as this dumb OSS design makes it very easy to plant Trojans on the computer. Wise Clean is free and does not screw up the registry as other more aggessive applications can do. 

If you do something stupid and open a zip file attachment from an unknown source or someone loads on "free" gaming software than something like SuperAntispy works very well.

Norton Anti-virus has given me too much grief with its false positives and so with any new computer it is deleted on day one.


----------



## jecapereca (Mar 28, 2019)

My computer and old phone used to have McAfee but I opted out because it really slowed down my system. I use my computer with Windows Defender and Malwarebytes, seems to be the popular option in many of the sites I checked.


----------

